# Anyone had any experience with Coram and/or adopting a sibling for a birth child



## tortoise30 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hello,

Apologies if this is in the wrong place! 

My hubby and I have literally just started the adoption process.  I have been in contact with an agency called Coram. They sent me an info pack and I spoke to a SW today about organising a meeting.

Has anyone else adopted through Coram?

Also just after as much info/advice as possible please!!

Anything I could/should be doing while waiting for the meeting?

Has anyone adopted a child who already has birth child? Would love to hear from you 

Apologies for all the questions!!

So very new to all of this!!

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

Coram are one of the most highly regarded agencies and have partnerships with Local Authorities.  We nearly used them twice but, for timing reasons on both occasions, went with other agencies.  I have never heard a bad word.  When I spoke to them, they were lovely.

There are people on here, AUK and Mumsnet adoption who have adopted with birth children.

In terms of your first meeting, it is an opportunity for them to ask questions and for you to do the same.  If I were you I would get reading- look at the three forums I have mentioned above and read stuff on development, attachment etc.  If you look on AUK there are tons of good books about the process and about the sorts of issues adopted children face.  I am just too lazy to go upstairs and look at the bookcase otherwise I would be able to give you a list!

Good luck.


----------



## tortoise30 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi Barbados Girl,

Thank you so much for replying 😊

That is really reassuring to hear re Coram 😊

On the first meeting will the SW want to view our house? We are currently decorating my son's bedroom so the upstairs of house is slightly chaotic at present 🙈

I will get researching books! Thank you 😊


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

They might want a snoop but I don't think they will get too excited about the fact you are decorating so don't worry.


----------



## LondonHope (May 26, 2016)

Hi tortoise30,

I've no experience to share on Coram, but we are also researching LAs and VAs, including Coram. Will share any feedback as we (hopefully) progress.

All the best with it x


----------



## tortoise30 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi LondonHope!

Thanks! I'd really appreciate that 

Good luck! Feel free to PM me if you want to swap stories


----------



## Pumpkin mummy (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi,

We adopted through Coram and I can't rate then highly enough! Our LO been with us 4 years now, and we have just been approved to adop again through Coram.

The biggest pull for us is the post adoption support, it is really amazing how much they continue the journey with you (if you want to) once adoption order granted and they do great events for the children to attend (we are with Coram East Midlands).

I know people that have adopted through a LA, and 10 years later they are having issues with their child and have been referred to Coram to get assistance and support.

Good luck!


----------

